# VB MSComm Maximum Baud Rate



## Russell Morton (Apr 2, 1999)

I use VB 5 and VB 6 for serial communications. I an trying to set a com port to 38400 baud. In VB6 I get an invalid parameter error but in VB5 it seems to work.
The VB help file tells me 38400 is ( reserved ) but does nor eloborate on what this means.
What is the max baud rate, and if its not 38400 can anyone recommend a good 3rd party com control.


----------

